# Who will light the Olympic cauldron?



## Talented Mare (27 July 2012)

let the guesses begin.............


----------



## quirky (27 July 2012)

It's me


----------



## Cloud9 (27 July 2012)

My moneys on David Beckham!


----------



## quirky (27 July 2012)

Cloud9 said:



			My moneys on David Beckham!
		
Click to expand...

Last rumour was it's not who lights it but how it is lit!


----------



## CatStew (27 July 2012)

Cloud9 said:



			My moneys on David Beckham!
		
Click to expand...

I think it could be him too.

Or perhaps the Queen or somebody else Royal?

I've heard that Steve Redgrave is a favourite too.


----------



## Talented Mare (27 July 2012)

quirky said:



			Last rumour was it's not who lights it but how it is lit!
		
Click to expand...

o0o interesting.... they have done well keeping everything hush and not letting secrets slip...


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (27 July 2012)

Doubt is becks, he lit the first one out the plane to start with!


----------



## Faro (27 July 2012)

But even if it's "how" it's lit - somebody has still got to be the last torchbearer, haven't they?

Nothing against Beckham, but I don't think he's the right person for the job.  I personally WOULD like to see Sir Steve Redgrave do it, he well and truly deserves the honour - but I saw a TV interview with him late night night where he claimed that "no-one had phoned to ask him!"  I hope he's telling porkies and that it IS him!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (27 July 2012)

I dont care who Lights it as long as its ********** Tony BLIAR


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (27 July 2012)

More Haste Less speed Should read NOT Tony BLIAR


----------



## Maesfen (27 July 2012)

Whoever it is I hope they've given the honour to a very worthy person and it's done properly unlike the flag fiasco yesterday which was a diabolical unforgivable mistake.

Just seen above, please God no, not TB.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (27 July 2012)

Cloud9 said:



			My moneys on David Beckham!
		
Click to expand...

Why would it be?

He is NOT an OLYMPIAN and never has been there is a queue of Sportsmen and women ahead of him who have won Olymoic medals while exisiting and training for a year or more on what is probably less than a days money for huim

Steve Redgrave should have the honour - he is GB's greatest living Olympian with 5 gold medals in 5 Olympics followed closely by Matthew Pinsent who has 4 gold medals in 4 Olympics then there is Daley Thompson, Chris Hoy etc etc

Their sporting achievements a superior to his in so many ways he shouldn't even be considered


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Really hope it isn't Beckham. 

Won't be Wiggins because he is competing the next day and probably won't even be at the ceremony. 

I'd like it to be Redgrave I think, but I don't think it will be surprising enough for the organisers. Apparently Roger Bannister is the bookies favourite. 

I like the idea of it being one of the medalists from the 1948 games. 

I don't understand why there is speculation that it might be William, it would seem a pretty illogical choice. If they want a Royal then we do have one who has competed at an olympics, has also been heavily involved in the Olympic movement for many years as both a representative on the International Olympic committee and LOCOG and is also a former president of the FEI. I don't for a minute think that they will have the Princess Royal light it though


----------



## quirky (27 July 2012)

Faro said:



			But even if it's "how" it's lit - somebody has still got to be the last torchbearer, haven't they?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but what they're saying is it could be a complete unknown with the method of lighting being the spectacle, not the person doing it 

Roger Bannister is who my money is on


----------



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

I'll be so cross if it's Beckham!!  He's never won anything (or even been in a final!) at international level.  OK, fairly successful at national level, but then plenty of people have been!  They just aren't paid so much or live a celebrity lifestyle!  sporting achievement wise he really is a nobody!

I think it should be Redgrave.  But then it could be an unusual stunt!


----------



## Penny Less (27 July 2012)

Well Mohammed Ali is in town, although I know hes done it once and he is very frail.
What about one of the motor racing bods as theyve been doing well.? 
I think it should be Joanna Lumley as Patsy !


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Slinkyunicorn said:



			Steve Redgrave should have the honour - he is GB's greatest living Olympian with 5 gold medals in 5 Olympics followed closely by Matthew Pinsent who has 4 gold medals in 4 Olympics then there is Daley Thompson, Chris Hoy etc etc

Their sporting achievements a superior to his in so many ways he shouldn't even be considered

Click to expand...

It has also been really bugging me that people keep saying that Bradley Wiggins/Chris Hoy are set to beat Steve Redgrave's record of 5 Olympic Golds this year. They are not. The point is that Steve Regrave went to 5 DIFFERENT olympic games and won a gold EVERY SINGLE YEAR - that is a huge span of time 1984 - 2000. Very few people would be capable of even getting to 5 successive games, nevermind winning a gold each time (and a bronze in '88). Add to that that he was battling Diabetes and you appreciate what a huge acheivement his is. He rowed in four different events at the olympics (coxed and coxless pairs and fours) and on both sides of the boat.

Wiggins and Hoy will only be at their 4th games this time. Hoy has 4 golds already and Wiggins just 3, the rest of their medals are of other colours.


----------



## Tillypup (27 July 2012)

I love the fact that there are people around saying that Redgrave's achievements are not that great as he always rowed in crew boats!!!! Oh, of course he would have been completely along for the ride in the 2000 Olympics!!!

I have rowed a little bit and am in total awe at the amount of time and dedication he will have put in just to achieve one medal, never mind 5 consecutive medals!!! He's awesome and those that think just because he wasn't alone in the boat somehow make him less deserving of his accolades are mad!


----------



## Turitea (27 July 2012)

Steve Redgrave. All the others mentioned may or will have minor roles e.g. carrying the flame for a few metres or taking part in a display as centrepiece.
My guess.


----------



## FMM (27 July 2012)

I agree.  And I was slightly incensed (if that is possible) when it was suggested that rowing is "easier" than other sports.  Ridiculous.  AND whilst battling with diabetes!!!

We live in Marlow and were lucky enough to meet Steve Redgrave when he came to the main town park by the river on the day the torch _didn't _come through Marlow (bitter, moi? ... )

Anyway - they set up a small course in the park and all the primary school children who wanted to, made torches and ran round the course in relays - with Steve Redgrave and two other torch bearers.  My son ended up with a special medal, a photo with Steve Redgrave, another with the Mayoress and pics of him holding the official torches as well.  He didn't have to come along and spend several hours with the children, but he did - and that, added to the spectacular Olympic record he has makes him the ideal candidate. 

As a town everyone is terribly proud of Steve Redgrave and everyone hopes that it will be he who will be chosen for this special honour.

Having said that, I wouldn't mind if it were Princess Anne either - to have competed in the Olympics and to have bred another who will be competing this year is a pretty good record!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Yes I was amazed that people were suggesting that rowing is "easier" or that Regrave had somehow been "carried" by his team mates. I was fairly disgusted that one of those people was Daley Thompson who should know better. According to him only he, and Kelly Holmes are deserving of lighting the flame.


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

Of course one potentially surprising but EXTREMELY deserving and person who could light the flame would be Dame Tanni Grey Thompson..... The flame is equally relevant to the paralympics.


----------



## FMM (27 July 2012)

Daley Thompson?!!!  But he was the BEST at anything - just quite good at 10 different things ...

Other people who were fabulous at hurdles, for example, may have been even better than Daley but they concentrated on becoming the best at just one thing ... (and I don't really believe that, just cross that DT could have said something so stupid!)


----------



## galaxy (27 July 2012)

Rowing easy???  right....  ok....  I'll challenge anyone to get in a boat (prererable and single or double) and give it a go!

You not only have to be EXTREMELY fit (think marathon runner fit), but rowing actually takes a lot of skill and technique.  One duff stroke and it's all over.  To row in a crew in many ways is far harder then a single as you have to be EXTACTLY in sync to the nano second.  If you are not, the boat slows down. There are very very few sports where that kind of team work is needed.  

Redgrave is a wonderful guy.  I have met him several times as a friend of mine rows for GB (and yes I will be a Dorney next week to cheer her on!!  go Frances!!!).

(you may have guessed I used to row   At national level, but in crews at club level with people who row internationally)


----------



## FMM (27 July 2012)

Kat said:



			Of course one potentially surprising but EXTREMELY deserving and person who could light the flame would be Dame Tanni Grey Thompson..... The flame is equally relevant to the paralympics.
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes - I like her - she is fab!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2012)

FMM said:



			Oh yes - I like her - she is fab!
		
Click to expand...

And with just the 16 paralympic medals to her name......


----------



## Fidgety (27 July 2012)

Hairy Old Cob said:



			More Haste Less speed Should read NOT Tony BLIAR

Click to expand...

LOL, hubby suggested 'what if it's Tony Bliar' and I said I was ok with that so long as he doused himself in petrol first.  

<ahem>


----------



## starr_g (27 July 2012)

Steven Redgrave is back to favourite with the bookies - and me!


----------



## Fools Motto (27 July 2012)

Sir Steve for me too!!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (27 July 2012)

Fidgety said:



			LOL, hubby suggested 'what if it's Tony Bliar' and I said I was ok with that so long as he doused himself in petrol first.  

<ahem>



Click to expand...

I will second that I and I think Sir Steven Redgrave should light the Cauldron


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 July 2012)

Steve Redgrave or Kelly Holmes.

Think Beckham's going to ring that bell...


----------



## NoseyPosey (27 July 2012)

Keith Flint from The Prodigy?


----------



## paulineh (27 July 2012)

I don't mind but I do not want David Beckham, an over payed over rated bloke


----------



## PorkChop (27 July 2012)

Agree with me&harvey, Steve Redgrave or Kelly Holmes.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 July 2012)

Fidgety said:



			LOL, hubby suggested 'what if it's Tony Bliar' and I said I was ok with that so long as he doused himself in petrol first.  

<ahem>



Click to expand...

Lol naughty girl 
Sir Steve Redgrave or I think he's still alive Roger Bannister


----------



## Feathered (27 July 2012)

Does anyone have an idea what time the flame gets lit during the ceremony? 

Just hoping its near the start so I'll still be awake!


----------



## quirky (27 July 2012)

Feathered said:



			Does anyone have an idea what time the flame gets lit during the ceremony? 

Just hoping its near the start so I'll still be awake!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, it is at the end, so midnight (ish)


----------



## Nollaig Shona (28 July 2012)

Why were people concerned Tony Blair would be lighting the cauldron?  Unless I've been badly misinformed he's not an Olympic athlete and isn't eligible to light it.

He's not even the Prime Minister any more...


----------

